

Ask HN: How to learn more about distributed systems - britknight

Hi,<p>Like most people here, I&#x27;ve been witnessing a fair amount of buzz&#x2F;hype around technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, etc.. However, while I understand the broad-strokes outline of these technologies, as well as the motivations behind them, I am at a loss as to how they are actually supposed to be <i>used</i>.<p>With all the distributed systems&#x2F;containerization&#x2F;whatever systems out there, how do you figure out which parts to use in which configuration? Are there any good tutorials or books out there that cover the sweet spot between the generally too-specific Docker-related blog post and more academic distributed systems treatises?<p>In slightly different words, how would you recommend I bring myself up to speed on these technologies?
======
senjindarashiva
Once solution could be to audit a course at your local university, even though
it's probably going to be focused on the academic side I believe that a strong
understanding of the underlying principles always helps.

I think that MIT has some opencourseware stuff about it as well
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-824-distributed-computer-systems-engineering-spring-2006/index.htm)

again that's probably mostly the theory behind the implementations and not how
to use them.

------
siscia
The best thing you can do is to build a distribuite system.

Even something "trivial" if distribuite over few nodes won't be trivial at
all.

After you have build it you will need to ship it, and now you can start to use
docker or other container.

